# My First Planted Tank.



## CharStarr (Jul 3, 2012)

*Hey everyone! So I purchased an 8 gallon glass tank the other day that comes set up with everything you need to do a planted tank. I have planted four plants so far and have some java moss tied to my piece of wood that is the decoration in the tank. Any suggestions and tips are much appreciated!*


----------



## Hopeseeker (Feb 6, 2012)

I like it! It looks awesome!


----------



## CharStarr (Jul 3, 2012)

*Thanks =)*


----------



## Destinystar (May 26, 2012)

Looks great nice work on the tank !


----------



## CharStarr (Jul 3, 2012)

*Thank you I really appreciate that!*


----------



## Aus (Feb 3, 2012)

Plants are exciting, aren't they? 

One thing I wish I had done from the get-go is to keep a 'plant diary' with pics or drawings of the plants, their common and scientific names, what works for them and not, how big they get, etc etc... Also, to make a tank sketch naming what plant is where.

Really -- do this. It'll help you keep track, and over time you'll find it helps you learn more about aquatic plants. Plus, it's fun!


----------



## CharStarr (Jul 3, 2012)

*Thanks Aus! I think I will take your advice and do that!*


----------



## CharStarr (Jul 3, 2012)

*Here are some recent pictures of the tank and the RCS that I got! One is pregnant but you cant see it in the pics =(*


----------



## Amberedsox (Oct 13, 2012)

where did you get that awesome drift wood and what kind of substrate did you use??


----------



## CharStarr (Jul 3, 2012)

*Hi! I got the driftwood at a store called PJ Pets in Ontario. The substrate is a type that Fluval makes, I'll check the exact kind in a little while and post it for you =)*


----------



## Amberedsox (Oct 13, 2012)

thanks so much for the info! How is the tanking doing still?? I bought a ten gallon i plan on using a seperator for but am at a loss on how to even start.... It's super confusing.... And i need certain lights, which ones do you use? Do you use a heater?


----------



## BeautifulBetta123 (Aug 27, 2012)

It is not that confusing. All I did was go to the petstore buy some stem plants like water wisteria and moneywort and other healthy looking plants like java fern and hornwort. I went to the garden shoveled away the first layer of dirt to clear it of pine needles and dead plants. I filled a bucket of dirt a bucket of sand. Went inside dumped the dirt in the tank used a turkey baster to rinse the dirt of the sides and make the soil moist then planted the plants stuck in the sand and filled with water easy as pie. The only thing is you are going to need 6700k lights. My lfs carries these. Easy enough to find. I added my snails shrimp and fish after 3 hours because the water had settled a little more. Just make sure you have the right lights. Use lots of stem plants. Fill the tank with 2 inches of dirt and 1 inch of sand. I reccomend javafern best plant ever!!


----------



## BeautifulBetta123 (Aug 27, 2012)

Oh and many plants thrive more in warm water so I recommend a heater! Hope all goes well with your npt! If you have too many red cherry shrimp once the pregnant one gives birth you can send me some and I would be so happy!!


----------



## CharStarr (Jul 3, 2012)

*I see my thread is being taken over =P My tank is not doing very well, I had to take out the crypt and the plant on the right side. I need some kind of fertilizer to help keep plants healthy but am unsure of what to get. I dont use dirt, I use a kind of substrate made by Fluval.*


----------



## BeautifulBetta123 (Aug 27, 2012)

Well why don't you try dirt it is all over in most places lol and playground sand on top 1 bag should do the trick.


----------



## ThePearlFish (Mar 31, 2009)

Wow! Looks great! I hope to have a planted tank for my next aquarium setup. 

Can't wait to see any updates. I hope you can get the plants going again.


----------



## Amberedsox (Oct 13, 2012)

I heard somewhere you need CO2 set up, and need to use tabs and liquid fertilizers because Iron is super important as well for the planted tank. I went on youtube and found many videos on how to start one, I am just waiting after i buy my cotton candy machine for halloween....lol


----------



## Savageajc (Oct 12, 2012)

Sweet tank, what brand is it? It looks like you have some sort of diffuser hanging on the side, is that for CO2? If so did your kit come with it?


----------



## BeautifulBetta123 (Aug 27, 2012)

Ooh cotton candy machine! We have one that makes hard candy into cotton candy it is the best! because you can have jolly rancher cotton candy lol Sorry that was off topic lol


----------

